# What Pokemon Type (or Types) are you?



## RespectTheBlade (May 31, 2010)

If you had to categorize youself under a maximum of two types, which would you be?

I would be a Psychic/Dark type


----------



## Coloursfall (May 31, 2010)

Normal/Dragon or Normal/Dark, probably. I'm pretty laid-back but have a nasty temper and am antisocial :/


----------



## Green (May 31, 2010)

Ice/Dragon...? or Electric/Dragon. i'm pretty energetic and i tend to hiss and bite a lot so :|


----------



## Tailsy (May 31, 2010)

Electric.

GREASED LIGHTNIN'~~ :D


----------



## Noctowl (May 31, 2010)

Normal. =3


----------



## Bombsii (May 31, 2010)

ice/ghost

Just...my sorta personality. Quiet-ish.


----------



## PhaRaoH (May 31, 2010)

Dark/water

I'm unsocial, always look moody, dress down all the time usually in dark clothes, but my personality is clam, not much bothers me


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 31, 2010)

Water/dark maybe? I'm calm and quiet, but often look sad/annoyed and can be a bit unsocial.


----------



## Equinoxe (May 31, 2010)

Fire/flying? 
I have a bad temper and my imagination is usually flying above the clouds, and I love heights. I'm also oddly fascinated by fire, it's almost hypnotizing to me (not pyromaniac-kind of fascinated, though).


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 31, 2010)

Ice/Psychic (ugh Jynx), maybe just psychic (like Alakazam, people call me the walking dictionary), possibly some ground or other psychic combination, maybe, just maybe a dragon-type,  with some dark-type undertones.


----------



## Erif (May 31, 2010)

PhaRaoH said:


> Dark/water
> 
> I'm unsocial, always look moody, dress down all the time usually in dark clothes, but my personality is clam, not much bothers me





Worst Username Ever said:


> Water/dark maybe? I'm calm and quiet, but often look sad/annoyed and can be a bit unsocial.


And what do either of those descriptions have to do with Water/Dark?

Ground/Water, Water/Electric, Ground/Fire, or Water/Dragon, just because those are the coolest typings _ever_. :D


----------



## Autumn (May 31, 2010)

Water/Grass, perhaps. Water because I love to swim, and I love the rain. I'm also drawn to bodies of water in the natural world, especially rivers. Grass because I love the beauty of plants in nature, especially in forests. (Rivers in forests is the best combination ever. x3)

... or, alternatively, Flying with Water or Grass, because I find myself fascinated by the sky and spend a lot of time looking at it, especially the night sky. And I'm exhilarated by heights. I love being high up on mountains and looking at the faraway countryside below.

I like Water/Grass best, because that makes me think of water lilies <3


----------



## Chopsuey (May 31, 2010)

Steel/Dark, Ice/Dark or Steel/Fighting.

Steel/Dark or Ice/Dark is probably the best description of me. Unsocial off the internet, getting into a bit of trouble (Once some cops thought me and my friends were dealing drugs. 0.o DOES IT LOOK LIKE THREE GUYS TRYING TO CLIMB A BRIDGE COULD DEAL RIGHT THEN?) including trouble with the authorities... and I love the cold...

Steel/Fighting because I have some endurance. A decent amount, actually. I can run, though not fast, for long distances and such. The Fighting part because I'm one rank down from a Black Belt. Oh, and I would have got first in two karate tournaments, but I got too many fouls for punching people in the head in a no-contact tournament. xD

Overall, Steel just because... I dunno. I always just invisioned myself as a Steel type. *Has no good explanation*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 31, 2010)

(w00t! offtopic! Sorry about this!)

Leafpool you are now my new best friend that I don't actually know for your reasoning.


----------



## Wargle (May 31, 2010)

Dark/Dragon.

I am antisocial escept for a small group, and I hiss and bite and stuff.

And Anger Point ability because thats me.


----------



## darklight2222 (May 31, 2010)

Water/Electric, probably.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jun 1, 2010)

Electric - Quite energetic and cheery, when I'm sad or angry it'll only last for so long then I'll be happy again.

Flying - The night sky = Epic Winaz, period.

Ice - Don't like the rain, but snow won't faze me for a moment.

Normal - Because I'm not all uber-special

Psychic - Because I know definitions for words that adults have never heard and I am almighty at maths.


----------



## Mustardear (Jun 1, 2010)

Poison, because no one else would want to be it. Also, I'm a bit weird.


----------



## Magikarp (Jun 1, 2010)

*BIRD*/Psychic


----------



## thunder (Jun 3, 2010)

Fire: short temper/violent
Psychic: intellegant


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2010)

Definietely a Dark/Fire or Fire/Fighting or Dark/Fighting type, because I can be really depressed or unsure of myself at times, yet I have the worst temper and outstanding energy, and I also have urges to beat the shit out of anyone who pisses me off or at least get in a verbal fight with them, which would most likely end in me slapping/punching/pushing them anyway.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably Grass/Fire. I contradict myself.


----------



## Dragon On Steroids (Jun 4, 2010)

Fire/Dragon

At least that's what I put whenever I go to the Wi-Fi Plaza


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 7, 2010)

According to the site quiz, I am a Poison/Psychic type.


----------



## Ymedron (Jun 7, 2010)

???, because I can do nothing about anyone. D:!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 7, 2010)

I normally go with Bug/Dragon, mainly because they're my favorite types.


----------



## Flygon1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bug/Steel, Ground/Dragon, or Ice. Most of the time I don't like hot or cold weather; however, sometimes I'll go out in the middle of winter wearing a T-Shirt and flip-flops.


----------

